# Varnishing Disaster - please help!



## NickBrum (Feb 16, 2014)

I recently competed a painting on a piece of plywood furniture using acrylic paints. Once the painting was thoroughly dry I applied a coat of clear interior varnish (water based) from B&Q. Immediately I started brushing on the varnish the paint began to run from the dark colours into the lighter colours. It's possible that with a bit of work the painting can be salvaged, but could anyone tell me where I went wrong?

Did I simply use the wrong kind of varnish, and would using an artist's acrylic varnish have a different outcome, seing as that too is water based? As you can imagine I am very nervous about varnishing my work now, but unfortunately it does need varnishing.

Many thanks for any help and advice provided.


----------



## unknownorigin797 (Feb 25, 2014)

when using such perfect touch one must always look to the inner reflection of the color, such as the brush technique you are looking for, use nice reflection on the tip of brush technique and always have such strength as to garnish the top


----------



## Kaykay (Feb 26, 2014)

You might need an isolation coat between the varnish and the acrylics- prevents chemicals in the varnish from damaging the acrylics. Golden soft gel gloss mixed with water works. Let it dry before adding your varnish. Also, I'd test it out on a piece of the furniture you can't see well first, and then if it work you could go ahead with the whole thing. Good luck!


----------

